# Storage of firearms and scopes



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Storage of firearms and scopes:

Not all of your stuff gets used often. Some of it is there for next generation some of it is there in case it is needed someday. Until then it is in the way. A lot of the cases are junk. They look good at first but overtime just don't hold up.
I have had good service from Pelican case. 
Acquired a Pelican 1660 and about to put it to the test. I know pelican is water tight and the type foam they use will keep things secure. Just never tried one this size before. Already learned my lesson about making sure what goes in before you start shaping the foam. yes you can stick the foam back together but it is a lot of work.






This week I start filling it up . Plan is a couple AR's and scopes . Then see what else I have not used in awhile.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

$400 give or take


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I left a trap shotgun, in 2 pieces because it was so long, in a foam (NOT Pelican) case, in the garage next to the safe - no room. A few months ago, I took her out for some use, and - rusted  Pitted  oh well - it was an inexpensive Remington 870. I've been taking care of it, removing the rust little by little. Still shot well...

My garage has a lot or water ingress when it rains, and in general. I run a dehumidifier in there full time now. I wonder if the Pelican cases would have helped??

Looking forward to your results.

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> I left a trap shotgun, in 2 pieces because it was so long, in a foam (NOT Pelican) case, in the garage next to the safe - no room. A few months ago, I took her out for some use, and - rusted  Pitted  oh well - it was an inexpensive Remington 870. I've been taking care of it, removing the rust little by little. Still shot well...
> 
> My garage has a lot or water ingress when it rains, and in general. I run a dehumidifier in there full time now. I wonder if the Pelican cases would have helped??
> 
> ...


 I keep two RPR rifles in Pelican cases when not in use. And moisture has never been an issue. Big difference with pelican is when you close them the latches seal it good and they stay sealed. Also They go in the case dry with light coat of CLP.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

posted twice


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

I keep my firearms in gun safes.

If a safe does not do a good job of separating long arms then I put the weapon in a regular rifle case. Cheaper old crap, I use insulation foam for hot water piping to cover the barrels so they will not scratch an adjacent long arm.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

For scoped rifles one needs to find a case designed specifically for this taller (scope adds height to a rifle) unit.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=gun+case+for+scoped+rifle&atb=v140-1&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll transport but won't store my firearms in foam.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

Remember to use a gun safe heating rod in a safe that could be susceptible to condensation. All one has to do is raise interior temperature just a tad -- this will defeat the condensation problem. Condensation can be a royal problem for a safe stored in a cool basement area.

Also, bolt down your safe into concrete or sturdy flooring. Use multiple lag bolts of HIGH quality. For concrete you will, of course, need sinkers. Know that some burglary crews use moving trucks and heavy equipment.

An in-law of mine got her house cleaned out totally. The burglars used a moving truck and acted in broad daylight. A neighbor saw this and called police. The police took 6 hours to get there. Burglaries are so common that the police can't keep up, won't keep up. This was in the American Southwest. Likely, the burglary crew was back in Mexico before the police arrived. The neighbor described the crew to my in-law and the police, however this was a lost cause, no way to catch them. Had a civilian tried to stop the burglary crew, they could have been met with multiple armed assailants.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=gun+safe+heating+rod+&atb=v140-1&ia=web


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

https://www.zerustproducts.com/products/firearms-ammo-weapons/vci-gun-storage-bags/

They claim good for 5 years, took one out after 15, same condition as when I put it in.

Now they have ziploc type closures, I just seal back up with aluminim tape.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I keep my firearms in gun safes.
> 
> If a safe does not do a good job of separating long arms then I put the weapon in a regular rifle case. Cheaper old crap, I use insulation foam for hot water piping to cover the barrels so they will not scratch an adjacent long arm.


 I do also and keep those in case in the vault. The ones I want in the pelican 1660 do not get used often. I get tried of moving them. The RPR are nice to have ready to grab and go when the chance comes. Also the case they are in fitted to hold them securely.
Likely more to protect scopes than the weapon.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I use a light bulb to keep moisture away, plus it helps you see what you're grabbing


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

I just store them in a gun safe with Desiccant packs to keep the humidity in check. No issues for years now. I like the rechargeable desiccant packs because they change color when they are full of water. A good visula indicator to replace or recharge them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jeffh said:


> I just store them in a gun safe with Desiccant packs to keep the humidity in check. No issues for years now. I like the rechargeable desiccant packs because they change color when they are full of water. A good visula indicator to replace or recharge them.


The desiccant packs have Calcium Sulfate, blue when not a hydrate, pink hydrated. It's not the desiccant itself, but an indicator of moisture Most desiccants you can bake in an oven > 400 oF to recharge/remove water.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> The desiccant packs have Calcium Sulfate, blue when not a hydrate, pink hydrated. It's not the desiccant itself, but an indicator of moisture Most desiccants you can bake in an oven > 400 oF to recharge/remove water.


 I have a few you plug in when they turn blue seem to work well . have lasted tears


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> The desiccant packs have Calcium Sulfate, blue when not a hydrate, pink hydrated. It's not the desiccant itself, but an indicator of moisture Most desiccants you can bake in an oven > 400 oF to recharge/remove water.


 I have a few you plug in when they turn blue seem to work well . have lasted tears


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fitted the weapon to the case Along with place for Batteries and a couple small tools for it. I was not real motivated today . Once finished it will be ready to store where Best needed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> https://www.zerustproducts.com/products/firearms-ammo-weapons/vci-gun-storage-bags/
> 
> They claim good for 5 years, took one out after 15, same condition as when I put it in.
> 
> Now they have ziploc type closures, I just seal back up with aluminim tape.


 Big thing is it have to be dry when it goes in. Like lubing a wet gun traps moisture so do bags and cases. We I have coated many firearms with CLP and stored them for years with no bad effects.


----------

